# Can Bully sticks harbor bacteria?



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

My dogs, a havanese and a mixed breed, have both had diarrhea on and off for a month. They eat different food and they have been on the same food for years, so it's not that. The vet gave medicine which helped, but the minute they got back on regular food, it started again. If I give them boiled chicken and rice they are ok. I don't think the gardener has put down any chemicals. The only common thread I can think of is that we brought home unwrapped bully sticks from a shop we visited on vacation a month ago. Can Bully sticks transmit bacteria that might cause this?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't know but a couple of people on the forum posted very bad experiences after giving Bully sticks or Flossies. My Galen has had a couple of bouts and that is one of treats we are staying away from for now.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

It might be whatever the bully stick was treated with, if anything. Some are made outside the USA. Those are the ones I would avoid.

The bully stick might be too rich for your pups' tummies. Withhold the treats for a week or two to see if the symptoms disappear. Or, you can give limited portions and watch for symptoms within 24-36 hrs.

We buy ours in bulk (unwrapped) and the only dogs that ever had trouble were the ones with sensitive stomachs (i.e., no rich foods allowed). 

I hope your pups are feeling better soon!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've given my dogs Bully Sticks since they were introduced without any problem. Earlier this summer, we brought home a stomach virus after taking the puppies to the vet school for their Baer test. Only the adult dogs got it, so it must have been on the shoes I wore as the big dogs were the only ones to walk where I had those shoes. I also brought one home from a dog show last spring. You may just have a stomach virus. Think of where you've been that other dogs have been and clean the shoes you, or your family members wore with a Clorox and water mixture. This should do it. Becky


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> It might be whatever the bully stick was treated with, if anything. Some are made outside the USA. Those are the ones I would avoid.


I try to find ones that are made in Argentina. They have the strictest health guidelines when it comes to beef, much better than in the US!

I've pretty much stopped giving them bully sticks, though. Roscoe would just sit there an annihilate a big one over the course of an afternoon, then of course have yucky stools because of it. Stella didn't really chew them, she was more interested in stealing whatever Roscoe had!

But to answer the original question, yes, bully sticks could definitely harbor bacteria that made your pups sick. Anything can carry bacteria, but especially food products. I try to only buy stuff that can be washed before my fluffs play with it


----------

